# Increase Mather on the widespread belief in a future conversion of the Jews



## Reformed Covenanter (May 7, 2022)

THAT _a General Conversion of the Israelitish Nation_, is according to the Scriptures to be expected in the latter Ages of the World, is nothing but what Christians in all Ages have believed. So the _Ancients_ (Fathers as they are called) who lived towards the Primitive Times. So the Schoolmen in the dark Days of _Popery_.

So the chief _Reformers_ in this and the last Century, all which I have elsewhere made to appear, and therefore shall not again mention the Names of those great Authors, whether ancient or modern, which have declared their Judgment, and given their Testimony to what we assert as a glorious Truth.

For more, see Increase Mather on the widespread belief in a future conversion of the Jews.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Schoolman (May 9, 2022)

Has anyone written a history of the belief that the gospel failed to win all twelve tribes of Israel?

If the fulness of the gentiles came into the church in Acts, the implication is that the surviving twelve tribes of Israel would soon be saved, too. One reason the believers of Judea fled to the hills of Perea AD 70?


----------

